# Nonstick Pan Questions



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So I know that nonstick pans with a coating like Teflon are bad, but are nonstick pans coated in something else (ie Thermolon, Sandflow) still bad for your budgie? What type of cookware should I buy to ensure that my little one is safe?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Katherine! 

Yes, the other ones are also considered to be unsafe. Teflon refers to a brand as well as a material, so other forms of PFTE and other harmful emissions can still be present in other types of nonstick cookware. 

The only nonstick cookware I use and recommend fully are anything that is coated with 100% ceramic. Ceramic pans are fully nonstick and are very easy to maintain, apart from being totally safe for birds (and people! We may not feel it, but PTFE toxicity affects humans too!). 

Hope that helps


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you StarlingWings! I will definitely look at ceramic cookware when I'm getting stuff for my apartment then! :biggrin1:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  :hug:


----------

